# stone cnc router



## joba (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum, I'm about to acquire a stone engraving cnc router and would like to know if someone on this forum has experience with GMCNC and Jinan Fine technology JINAN FINE TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD from China, reliability, support,...

Regards.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rivo

I am not familiar with that company. Are you buying from a local supplier or off the internet?


----------



## joba (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks James,

I got all details from the internet.

regards.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That is a big machine and probably not cheap.

I would check with a dedicated CNC forum to see if you could get some assistance.

There may be someone on this forum who could help.


----------



## joba (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks James,

Really appreciate.

Rivo


----------



## Abhishek123 (Jul 19, 2011)

*hi*

I am new here too 

Want to learn from this forum and you guys


----------



## ASTECHTools (Jul 18, 2011)

*Always happy to share more*

hi friends,
so happy to be here~
the atmosphere in this forum is very good, I like it! 

By the way, for the stone cnc router, if any questions, just ask here, 
always happy to share more :yes4:


----------



## sarat (Jul 7, 2011)

*Need Stone Engraving Machine*

Hi,Everybody.
I need Stone Engraving Machine.Upto 4mm deep.Where can i get it.
I am prefer for Thailand Machine,after German made and Italian


----------

